# Outback 250Urs - Ac Not Keeping Up With Heat.



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a 2016 outback 250urs. We are starting to get into the hot season here in Tennessee. The ac is struggling to keep it cool. This being my first RV so not sure if this is normal or not.

I thought it being such a small space it would keep it pretty frosty and cool.

I haven't checked for gaps yet in the vents or around the unit. but was wondering is that normal for a one AC 30amp Rv?

I was wanting to go to florida but that might not happen now!

Thanks!

Edit: oops sorry about typo in subject!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 2013 250RS with a single AC unit and it doesn't keep up with the heat when it is 100+ degrees outside. One trick I have learned that makes it better is to not use the ceiling ducts. There should be sliders on the AC shroud inside the trailer that redirects the cold air flow straight down. Do this and use a fan to circulate the air around your trailer. When you use the ducts, they are between the ceiling and roof. The air in the ducts will absorb heat from the roof and you will lose part of your cooling capacity.


----------



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Great going to try that tomorrow!!! Looking I have the 13k AC. Might look at getting it upgraded to the bigger 15k. unit.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

cooling trailers is much different than a house. The surface area to volume ratio works against a trailer. you don't have much volume, but lots of surface area to heat up and radiate to heat the small volume. Add to that much worse R factors in the walls, ceiling and floor, and a large amount of glass for the volume.

First: NEVER NEVER EVER wait till the temperature rises in the trailer till it is to warm to turn on the AC. TURN ON THE AC early, even if it starts out a little cooler than you want. A trailer AC unit will likely have trouble keeping the temperature from rising. lowering the temp during the hot part of the day is almost impossible.

What else can you do.

1) if you have ducted air, get in and check ALL the vents to make sure they are all sealed up to the ductwork, bet they aren't. use aluminum tape.

2) in the AC distribution make sure the return and duct air are isolated, and seperated, seal up any cracks.

3) more than likely the ductwork goes beyond the last vent. go in and block after the last vent with foam

4) they use the minimum number of vents they can on the ducting, it' easy to add more ceiling ducts. I doubled the number of vents, replacing them with vents that can change air direction and flow. Then I adjust the vents as needed during the day. Often keeping the BR closed off, cooling the living area till later in the day when I switch to cooling the BR.

5) if the ducted air can't keep up, close off the ducted air and use the AC vents directly. At least you will get cool air in a part of the trailer.

Our 295RE is large enough to be marginal with a single AC unit. really should have two. by doing the first 4 above, and turning on the AC first thing I can keep it comfortable all day. Temp will start to rise in the afternoon if it pushes 100 outside, but still will be comfortable. The 4 items above made a very very noticeable difference in AC performance. And this is with a single 13.5KBTU AC unit in a 30ft trailer.

But it also gets a chance to cool off at night, we seldom are camped where night time temperatures don't get into the low 60's or lower. And it takes till noon or so to get real hot.

Now, 2 other things I've done but don't yet know the results.

1) single pane windows are a real heat gain/loss system, along with condensation problems in cool wet weather. I found using the 3M shrink wrap for windows helped a great deal in the winter on condensation and comfort. So....... going one step further I went to TAP plastic and had them cut plastic to fit all the inside non opening windows or window sections. sandwiched some thin foam between the plastic and window frame and attached with a few screws. Now I have poor man dual pane windows. It helped a great deal in the winter for condensation and heat loss. I expect it will do the same for reducing heat gain in the summer.

2) I have installed ezsnap removeable window shadesfor the outside windows, attached to the glass so the awning windows can still open. This should further help reduce summer heat gain, while still allowing outside visibility. Plan on putting them on whichever windows are sun exposed when we camp.


----------



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the great advice!! Yea will be covering windows and checking the vents!!


----------

